# Emovis Tag



## myvanwy (Mar 14, 2022)

Planning the tunnel for May so I thought I had better check the battery status on the toll tags. Both Spanish/Portugal and the French Tags show "near expiry" so I ordered two new ones. No issue with the Spanish but French out of stock. Ill keep checking daily and update.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 15, 2022)

That`s a bugger        i was planning on ordering them this week


----------



## GMJ (Mar 15, 2022)

Prior to this trip I order a Bip&Go one which covers France, Spain and Portugal (and Italy as well for a little extra up front). It worked faultlessly to get down here to Spain.

Prior to this I have the French Emovis Tag and not wanting to have several different ones, decided to switch. Might be worth a look https://www.bipandgo.com/en/

If you decide to go ahead and PM me your email and name, I can sponsor you too and we both get 4€ off


----------



## witzend (Mar 15, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> Planning the tunnel for May so I thought I had better check the battery status on the toll tags.


Hi how'd You do that can't see anyway to check mine just over 4 yrs old now but not used for last 2yrs


----------



## GMJ (Mar 15, 2022)

Log into your on line account and there is a list of your devices and their battery status, there.


----------



## witzend (Mar 15, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Log into your on line account and there is a list of your devices and their battery status, there.


this is all I got does green active refer to battery


----------



## GMJ (Mar 16, 2022)

My screen is different. I copied this from my account and under Tag status the Permanently Off one is red and the On one is green


Tag NumberTypeLinked Car Registration*Tag LocationTag StatusBattery LifetimeCurrent Balance (EUR)Credit Amount (EUR)Detail250072012194xxxxxLiber-t tag for FranceN/AReceived by CustomerPermanently OffExpired0.00.0250072012194xxxxxLiber-t tag for FranceN/AReturnedExpired-0.00.0250075025497xxxxxLiber-t tag for FranceN/AReceived by CustomerOnNear expiry-0.00.0


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 16, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Prior to this trip I order a Bip&Go one which covers France, Spain and Portugal (and Italy as well for a little extra up front). It worked faultlessly to get down here to Spain.
> 
> Prior to this I have the French Emovis Tag and not wanting to have several different ones, decided to switch. Might be worth a look https://www.bipandgo.com/en/
> 
> If you decide to go ahead and PM me your email and name, I can sponsor you too and we both get 4€ off




PM sent


----------



## GMJ (Mar 16, 2022)

...and replied   

ta


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 16, 2022)

GMJ said:


> ...and replied
> 
> ta


 All done and very much appreciated


----------



## myvanwy (Mar 17, 2022)

Update. French Tags now in stock. Just ordered ours.


----------



## witzend (Mar 17, 2022)

Got this reply today


> The battery in the tag is designed to last *between 5 and 7 years* depending on how often it is used and how it's looked after. We recommend not leaving your tag in your vehicle when it's not in use, particularly over winter.


So should be OK for a while yet


----------



## GMJ (Mar 18, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> Update. French Tags now in stock. Just ordered ours.



Would it not have worked out cheaper to order 1 x Bip&Go tag which covers France, Spain and Portugal (as you mention that you have tags for all those countries in your OP rather than having separate ones? You could have then sent your other ones back to get your deposit back and have one bill and only 1 (x2 month) monthly fee.


----------



## myvanwy (Mar 18, 2022)

You are right. We had the French Tag 1st to see how it went. As we spend a lot of time in Spain but only used the main drag from the border down to Valencia before turning inland, we thought probably dont need a Spanish one. But then Sanef offered us a discounted Tag for Spain/Portugal and so thought, why not. Now of course, (just my luck) the tolls have been lifted on the route south from the border down to Alicante. Hey Ho.  
We only get one bill anyway and as you say, the deposit is always ours should we decide to return them. 
On another note, we still chuckle to ourselves when approaching a toll gate and see the French drivers behind us, swap lanes as they think the stupid Brits are in the wrong lane.


----------



## GMJ (Mar 18, 2022)

Tbf we didn't pay 1€ in tolls in Spain this year. I took the toll free from the western French border across to Pamplona and Zaragoza then the rest of our trip south and then north was all toll free.

Different story in France however.


----------



## GMJ (Jul 2, 2022)

*Just an update for info in case anyone searches for this thread...*

I recently changed our current account to First Direct and it appears that First Direct cannot do SEPA Direct Debits (SEPA being a pan European DD arrangement) so therefore I am unable to have a tag with Bip&Go until I have another account set up that can deal with international DD's.

I thought I'd mention it just in case.

Luckily its dead easy to set up an account elsewhere which I did yesterday on line with HSBC. I'll just use it to service my B&P account.

PS The 4€ discount for new joiners to Bip&Go still holds. PM me your name and email address if you are thinking of getting a tag and I can sponsor you for the discount (which I also get).


----------



## witzend (Jul 2, 2022)

We use a € prepayment card so no commision


----------



## GMJ (Jul 2, 2022)

witzend said:


> We use a € prepayment card so no commision



...but presumably you have to stop at the tolls and use the card?


----------



## witzend (Jul 2, 2022)

GMJ said:


> ...but presumably you have to stop at the tolls and use the card?


No have a tag billed at home


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 2, 2022)

Very puzzled about this bip and go.  Does this mean you are automatically charged for toll roads?  If so how do you find the vehicle rates of charge?


----------



## witzend (Jul 2, 2022)

SquirrellCook said:


> Very puzzled about this bip and go.  Does this mean you are automatically charged for toll roads?  If so how do you find the vehicle rates of charge?


Can,t say about bip go but I have a ATMB tag an all info we needed was on their web site. When we signed up several yrs ago it seemed the better deal at the time direct debit payment notified 21 days in advance of payment only advance payment was the postage to UK


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 2, 2022)

GMJ said:


> *Just an update for info in case anyone searches for this thread...*
> 
> I recently changed our current account to First Direct and it appears that First Direct cannot do SEPA Direct Debits (SEPA being a pan European DD arrangement) so therefore I am unable to have a tag with Bip&Go until I have another account set up that can deal with international DD's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment. We struggled  earlier to get Bip&Go for the same reason. You can set up SEPA direct debit with Nationwide but not with this company as their website has no field to enter the BIC code of the intermediary bank that processes their international payments. B&G wouldn’t offer any other payment arrangement, told me to go to their Agence on a French motorway when we get there (it says you can do this on their website too). So I did so…impossible monsieur if you have an English account…do it on line in England…grrr…therrre’sa hole in my bucket! …Er??? Eh bien.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 3, 2022)

Setting up my Bip&Go ( that i got through *GMJ`*s link so we both got the 4€ discount ) couldn`t have been easier using my TSB account.


----------



## GMJ (Jul 3, 2022)

witzend said:


> No have a tag billed at home



Sorry to labour the point but you have a tag to use on the French motorways which is paid for by a pre payment card?

The reason I ask is that I was under the impression that the motorway tag had to be linked to a bank account and that they wouldn't accept a card  - credit or pre payment.

Could I ask what motorway tag you have?



Edited to add: sorry I just saw your post above and it is an ATMB tag. I had a look at payment and it says by Direct Debit and that you will need your IBAN number?  (IBAN mentioned under 'Documents required' and the DD mentioned further down just before the 'Subscribe' button)...









						Le Voyageur, badge télépéage gratuit sans engagement
					

Le Voyageur, abonnement télépéage gratuit sans engagement et sans frais pour les conducteurs qui utilisent l’autoroute quelques jours dans l’année.




					www.atmb.com
				




If it can be paid by CC rather than bank account, I'd be interested.


----------



## witzend (Jul 3, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Sorry to labour the point but you have a tag to use on the French motorways which is paid for by a pre payment card?


Yes


----------



## GMJ (Jul 3, 2022)

witzend said:


> Can,t say about bip go but I have a ATMB tag an all info we needed was on their web site. When we signed up several yrs ago it seemed the better deal at the time direct debit payment notified 21 days in advance of payment only advance payment was the postage to UK



You mention direct debit in your post above though?....


----------

